# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Peixes-limpadores, Benfeitores Dos Recifes Marinhos

## Julio Macieira

*PEIXES-LIMPADORES, BENFEITORES DOS RECIFES MARINHOS* 
por: Cristina Sazima e Ivan Sazima 

(símbolos a incluir em conjunto com os do DOP e Universidade dos Açores)  


O espectáculo de peixes pairando na coluna d'água ou encostados no substrato, exibindo cores alteradas e poses incomuns, como se estivessem em transe, pode indicar uma relação ímpar entre organismos marinhos, a simbiose de limpeza. Os peixes que parecem em transe estão a interagir com um peixe menor, de cores contrastantes, que percorre livremente o seu corpo, inclusivamente penetrando na boca ou na câmara branquial. Estes peixes menores são conhecidos como limpadores e os peixes maiores, como clientes. Em geral, os limpadores permanecem bem visíveis em determinados locais do ambiente recifal, como rochas ou corais, locais estes conhecidos como estações de limpeza. As estações de limpeza são procuradas pelas mais diversas espécies de clientes, desde os pequenos peixes-borboleta (_Chaetodon_) até as grandes raias-manta (_Manta_).

Uma espécie de bodião do Indo-Pacífico (_Labroides dimidiatus_) é o limpador mais estudado, tendo originado a maior parte do conhecimento actual sobre a simbiose de limpeza. Registada em todos os mares, esta interacção tem sido principalmente estudada no Indo-Pacífico, nas Caraíbas e no Mediterrâneo. No Atlântico Sul Ocidental, mais especificamente na costa do Brasil, os estudos são recentes. Procuramos aqui introduzir os leitores às facetas da simbiose de limpeza entre peixes de recifes - vivem próximos a substratos consolidados como rochas e corais - com particular atenção a estudos feitos no Brasil.

Ao inspeccionar o corpo de um cliente, o limpador procura crustáceos parasitas, muco e tecido morto ou doente, dos quais se alimenta. Uma vez que os limpadores obtêm boa parte do seu alimento através desta associação, é vantajoso manter seus clientes procurando continuamente as suas estações. Ao alimentar-se também de muco, por vezes o limpador é considerado um parasita do seu cliente. Se somente os limpadores fossem os beneficiários nesta relação, qual seria a motivação para os peixes recifais se tornarem frequentadores das estações? Em primeiro lugar, os limpadores retiram grandes quantidades de crustáceos de seus clientes, reduzindo a abundância destes parasitas e, desta forma, contribuem para a diminuição das taxas diárias de infestação, melhorando a condição de saúde dos clientes. Em segundo lugar, ao percorrer o corpo de um cliente ou ao tocá-lo com as suas barbatanas, o limpador realiza um acto agradável a boa parte dos animais vertebrados, o estímulo táctil. Portanto, o cliente é beneficiado de vários modos: diminuição da carga de crustáceos parasitas, recepção de estímulo táctil e, ainda, aceleração na cicatrização de ferimentos, por remoção de tecido necrosado ou doente.

São indícios da importância dos limpadores e de seus serviços, a regularidade e a intensidade com que peixes muito parasitados ou feridos procuram as estações, o que está directamente relacionado com o facto dos limpadores contribuírem para a melhoria da sua saúde. Além disto, estações de limpeza são considerados locais livres da acção de peixes predatórios. Desta forma, estes locais não somente abrigam os indivíduos doentes e feridos, mas também acredita-se que contribuam para a congregação de peixes nos recifes.

Os limpadores geralmente apresentam cores contrastantes, principalmente combinações de preto com outras cores, como amarelo, azul e branco. As cores contrastantes, sobre um fundo de coral ou rocha, funcionam para destacar os limpadores no seu ambiente, tornando-os mais visíveis aos seus clientes, uma vez que os peixes são capazes de ver as cores. Os clientes que procuram os serviços de um limpador aprendem o caminho até uma estação de limpeza, por mais que se desloquem no seu ambiente. De facto, acredita-se que os limpadores e seus clientes se reconheçam individualmente. Assim, haveria certa familiaridade entre um limpador em particular e os seus clientes habituais.

Actualmente, mais de 100 espécies de peixes estão registados na literatura como limpadores, entre habituais e ocasionais. Na costa brasileira foram, até ao presente, registadas 24 espécies de peixes limpadores. Porém, a maioria das informações está restrita a três espécies. O pequeno góbio-néon (_Elacatinus figaro_), preto e amarelo, alcança cerca de 40 mm de comprimento. É encontrado na maior parte da costa brasileira, incluindo as ilhas continentais. Este limpador realiza a actividade de limpeza ao longo de toda a sua vida, estabelecendo estações de limpeza localizadas em rochas e colónias de coral. O néon atende clientes de todas as categorias tróficas, ou seja, desde espécies que se alimentam de algas até as que se alimentam de outros peixes. Este limpador pode ser observado a entrar pelas cavidades oral e branquial de predadores como badejos e garoupas, sem correr o risco de ser engolido por estes clientes.

O peixe-frade ou paru (_Pomacanthus paru_) realiza a actividade de limpeza somente na sua fase juvenil, enquanto mede cerca de 20 a 60 mm de comprimento. O paru é encontrado na maior parte da costa brasileira, nas ilhas continentais e também em algumas ilhas oceânicas. À medida que cresce, o seu colorido preto e amarelo contrastante muda para preto quase uniforme, ao mesmo tempo que muda também a sua alimentação. O paru também estabelece estações de limpeza bem definidas no ambiente recifal, igualmente frequentadas pelas mais variadas espécies de clientes. Do mesmo modo que o néon, o frade atende clientes de todas as categorias tróficas e realiza limpeza também em regiões como a boca e a cavidade branquial dos seus clientes. Sua actividade de limpeza, anteriormente considerada de pouca importância, adquiriu outro significado após os estudos feitos no Brasil, podendo agora o peixe-frade ser comparado ao góbio-néon, um dos limpadores mais especializados.

O bodião-de-Noronha (_Thalassoma noronhanum_) realiza actividades de limpeza na sua fase juvenil e de adulto inicial, quando mede de 20 a 50 mm de comprimento. Sua actividade de limpeza tem sido registada somente nas localidades oceânicas. Este limpador diferencia-se dos dois anteriores por estabelecer as suas estações de limpeza acima do substrato, na coluna de água. Nesta situação, forma grandes agrupamentos circulares, compostos por até 450 indivíduos, sobre promontórios como rochas e colónias de coral. Os clientes do bodião são predominantemente espécies que se alimentam de plâncton ou de algas, como os cirurgiões. Este limpador também foi registado atendendo clientes fora de suas estações, limpando inclusivamente peixes predadores, como a garoupa-pintada (_Cephalopholis fulva_). Nestas circunstâncias, foram observados vários ataques destas garoupas ao limpador, uma vez que este se encontra fora das condições habituais nas quais realiza actividade de limpeza. Aparentemente, a sua "imunidade" contra predadores funciona somente num contexto de limpeza, nos limites das suas estações de atendimento.

Estes poucos exemplos mostram porque a simbiose de limpeza é considerada como uma das interacções mais complexas no ambiente marinho. O grande número de espécies e de indivíduos, registados como clientes de limpadores, indica a importância desta actividade no ambiente marinho. A simbiose de limpeza, como numerosas outras interacções observadas nos recifes, depende de condições adequadas neste ambiente. Com o crescente processo de uso e degradação do ambiente marinho, muitas espécies de limpadores ganharam a inglória condição de "ameaçadas de extinção" estando, em alguns locais, de facto extintas. Durante a prática adequada do mergulho de recreio, uma estação de limpeza é certamente um dos locais mais apropriados para observação, fotografia e filmagem, das mais diversas espécies de peixes. A atitude do mergulhador consciente deveria ser principalmente a de contemplação e admiração, para com as intricadas e belas interacções de organismos no mundo submerso.

*(caixa)*
*Os Peixes-Limpadores dos Açores*
por: João P. Barreiros

Nas águas dos Açores é possível assistir a interacções de limpeza entre algumas espécies de peixes. Nesta região os bodiões (Labridae) são as principais espécies limpadoras, embora só utilizem esta estratégia alimentar nas suas fases juvenis. Embora os bodiões verdes (_Centrolabrus caeruleus_) e as costureiras (_Symphodus mediterraneus_) tenham sido pontualmente observados, como juvenis, em interacções de limpeza, são os pequenos indivíduos de peixe-rei (_Coris julis_) e, principalmente, do colorido peixe-rainha (_Thalassoma pavo_), os responsáveis pela maior parte das limpezas.

Estas duas últimas espécies são frequentemente observadas em comportamentos de limpeza. Raramente encontramos indivíduos isolados em estações de limpeza. O mais comum é a acção simultânea de cerca de três peixes, podendo este número estender-se até mais de 10. Os limpadores localizam-se em estações de limpeza bem definidas, preferencialmente sobre fundos rochosos, em promontórios bem visíveis ou em locais que naturalmente se destacam. Os seus clientes mais comuns são bogas (_Boops boops_) e salemas (_Sarpa salpa_), ambos da família Sparidae, embora tenham sido observados comportamentos de limpeza intra-específicos. Tanto os peixes-rei como os peixes-rainha, apenas assumem comportamentos de limpeza nas suas formas juvenis e femininas. Curiosamente, nunca se observaram machos em simbioses deste tipo.

Em ambas as espécies, os limpadores assumem uma natação muito conspícua sobre as estações de limpeza, exibindo-se e "mostrando-se" aos clientes que logo se aproximam e se distendem numa postura muito característica que passa por estender as barbatanas e assumir uma quase imobilidade, muitas vezes posicionando-se de cabeça para baixo num ângulo de, aproximadamente, 45º em relação ao substrato. À medida que cada cliente é "servido", os outros aguardam numa espécie de fila de espera.

É muito visível que as estações de limpeza, tal como é descrito para outros locais, são lugares de "tréguas" em que não ocorrem comportamentos predatórios. Algumas espécies, como por exemplo, as salemas acima referidas, apesar de reagirem à presença de mergulhadores (tanto com escafandro como em apneia) mantêm uma aparente indiferença em relação aos intrusos humanos, quando se encontram numa estação de limpeza, demonstrando confiança e, aparentemente, "segurança".

De entre alguns locais dos Açores onde qualquer mergulhador mais atento pode observar estes fascinantes comportamentos destacaria as baixas adjacentes ao ilhéu dos Fradinhos ou as "piscinas" dos Biscoitos (ambos na Ilha Terceira). Nas baixas fronteiras à Vila de Sta Cruz das Flores e em muitos lugares da Caloura (São Miguel), pode o mergulhador mais atento descobrir pequenas estações de limpeza, e deleitar-se com a observação destas fascinantes interacções, aliadas ao magnífico colorido destas espécies e ao comportamento "deleitado" dos seus clientes.

*(caixa)*
*Agradecimentos*

Expressamos os nossos agradecimentos aos colegas de pesquisa em história natural de peixes recifais, Ronaldo Francini-Filho, João Luiz Gasparini e Rodrigo Leão de Moura, sem os quais o conhecimento sobre simbiose de limpeza na costa brasileira seria muito menor. Agradecemos pela hospitalidade da Marinha Brasileira, do IBAMA e do TAMAR, nos Parques Nacionais Marinhos de Abrolhos e de Fernando de Noronha. Agradecemos também pelo apoio financeiro das seguintes instituições, CNPq, FAEP-Unicamp, FAPESP e FINEP-PRONEX. As licenças para pesquisa de peixes-limpadores foram fornecidas pelo IBAMA.

*(caixa)*
*Biografias*

*Cristina Sazima* - Bióloga, estuda história natural e comportamento de peixes recifais desde 1996 e está a terminar o mestrado pela Universidade Estadual Paulista (São Paulo, Brasil). A simbiose de limpeza em peixes é um dos seus temas preferidos. 

*Ivan Sazima* - Zoólogo da Universidade Estadual de Campinas (São Paulo, Brasil) estuda história natural e sistemática de vertebrados marinhos desde 1978. Os estudos sobre peixes recifais são feitos principalmente em mergulho com escafandro autônomo, embora parte seja também feita em apneia ou "snorkeling". Actualmente, esta dupla de pesquisadores estuda associações entre peixes predadores, bem como a diversidade de peixes recifais em alguns locais da costa do Brasil. 



*FIGURAS*

Góbio-néon (_Elacatinus figaro_) procurando parasitas 
no queixo de um badejo-mira (_Mycteroperca acutirostris_).Foto Ary Amarante 
Peixe-frade (_Pomacanthus paru_) juvenil, percorrendo o corpo de um peixe-papagaio ou bico-verde (_Scarus trispinosus_).
Foto Ivan Sazima 
Cirurgião-azul (_Acanthurus coeruleus_), sendo atendido 
por um grupo de bodiões-de-Noronha (_Thalassoma noronhanum_). Foto Ary Amarante 

Um sargentinho (_Abudefduf saxatilis_) altera sua cor habitual,
enquanto um casal de góbios-néon (_Elacatinus figaro_) percorre o seu corpo.Foto Ary Amarante

----------

